# I would like to introduce you to....



## LanMan (Oct 17, 2011)

My son Michale Lannan. Born 10-13-11.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 17, 2011)

Very very nice, Congratulations! You have a beautiful family.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition to the family!


----------



## LanMan (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you very much. Just to clarify the two middlesized ones in the last pic are sister in laws kids.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats, cute. Isn't mom supposed to be the one resting in the bed?


----------



## LanMan (Oct 17, 2011)

But I was all tuckered out


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats Lanman!!! I have 2 and then we tied, dble tied, and then burned all ends!!!!!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 17, 2011)

Give that man a cigar! Congratulations. I remember when my kids were that small. But not for long. They grow fast.


----------



## jtstar (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats on the new winemaker


----------



## Julie (Oct 18, 2011)

LanMan, congrats, a very beautiful baby.


----------



## LanMan (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I still can't believe I have a son!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 18, 2011)

You better keep an eye on the one on the right, he does not look very happy! 



LanMan said:


> Thank you very much. Just to clarify the two middlesized ones in the last pic are sister in laws kids.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the new addition!! Nice looking family..


----------



## grapeman (Oct 18, 2011)

LanMan said:


> But I was all tuckered out


 
That must have been hard work for you! Congrats. Now you need a few more........................ Well, maybe not.


----------



## robie (Oct 18, 2011)

A precious package! Congratulations! A future winemaker no doubt.


----------



## gwm72513 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## SarahRides (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!! :-D Lots of good news around here lately!


----------



## LanMan (Jan 22, 2012)

*3 month update*

Here are a couple of Mr Michael at 3 months


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2012)

What a cutie pie, he looks to be a very happy baby, you have to be a proud papa and rightly so.


----------



## jtstar (Jan 22, 2012)

Handsome young man you have there


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2012)

You just made my night. There is nothing better in the world than to see a smiling child!


----------



## LanMan (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks All.
He said his first sentence to daddy the other day. All gooos and gaaas but cute as all get out. 
He has the cutest chubby cheeks (said in cute baby talking to voice)


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 23, 2012)

LanMan said:


> Thanks All.
> He said his first sentence to daddy the other day. All gooos and gaaas but cute as all get out.
> He has the cutest chubby cheeks (said in cute baby talking to voice)



Hey, My 17 year old daughter talks the same way  CUTE family!!!!


----------



## LanMan (Mar 21, 2012)

Here is the little man and dad checking out WMT


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 21, 2012)

Great picture!


----------



## Julie (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice pic, LanMan, that little boy of yours is growing up to be quite the handsome young man.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 21, 2012)

I spy a great looking cabin as well as 2 great looking guys there.


----------



## LanMan (Mar 21, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I spy a great looking cabin as well as 2 great looking guys there.


 
Very keen observation. This is at my parents place. A beautiful log cabin in the Smokey Mountains






This is what I do to make a living


----------



## grapeman (Mar 21, 2012)

LanMan said:


> Very keen observation. This is at my parents place. A beautiful log cabin in the Smokey Mountains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

It helps that my main jo0b is supposed to be designing homes. With today's economy here, that doesn't pay the bills though anymore. I just began work on the first new home in 6 months the other day. Gives me more time to play with the vineyard and winery though.


----------



## LanMan (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes we are blessed to have work right now. Building one and have another lined up


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 21, 2012)

Great looking home!!!


----------



## LanMan (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you very much. We could build you one too


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats! Our youngest is 5 months, almost crawling, then the adventure begins.


----------



## LanMan (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow Tx, He is 5 months as well. How are those pepper seeds coming?


----------

